
'coding-night-live': web-based communication application for codelabs - nojambot
I found that there&#x27;s awesome project called &#x27;coding-night-live&#x27;. it&#x27;s a web-based communication application for codelabs.<p>Popular web-based applications like Slack, PingPong, etc., do exist for hosting interactive seminars, but none are customized exclusively for the codelabs. coding-night-live is the light-weight, installation-free, web-based solution for the awesome codelab-thristy programmers!<p><i></i> codelab is a fun step-by-step, seminar-based approach to developing a software together.<p>- Youtube introduction for coding-night-live v1.0 is here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;youtu.be&#x2F;EgOmuShXVNE<p>- coding-night-live github: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;dduk-ddak&#x2F;coding-night-live
======
jumpuphigh
It's an interesting project. It might be useful to let students know about
programming.

------
goormrider
`docker-compose up -d`

i like the ability to run with docker ;)

and i'm surprised you created it with django.

~~~
nojambot
and with python!

------
clide9
awesome project!

